# pinfish/sheephead



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

was at bob sikes from 11am-3pm. about 50 fisherman and i seen two small whiting (ground mullet) and this guy. if he did not have a headache, he got one now.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

wow... :clap


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *AaronBarnes (3/12/2010)*wow... :clap


+1


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I saw this beast when I was leaving. Great fish! Great shot!



We caught and released about a dozen White Trout early. They were all around 10". Tons of bait fish. It shouldn't be long now.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice fish and better head shot!


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

wow!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown talk about a bad day for that fish:doh


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

humm, another use for that bow sitting idle now!!


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dang, I never thought of using a bow from a bridge, what sorta range do those things have? What are the depth ballistics (term?) for impact? Apparently good enough!


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

the bow is just a converted deer bow. tork is at 60 pounds. a lot less than what is needed for knocking down a deer. when i spotted him i could tell he had a brain tumor so i removed it for him.:banghead


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great shot, lots of folks in my neck of the woods hunt fish with recurves, but I prefer the old compound myself.Nice job. I bet you are full as a tick right about now. Sheepies are delicious.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

I had a friend who used to use a special bow and arrow set like that. Makes me wonder if he still has it, that's one hell of a shot though! Nice!


----------



## dbuchanan1985 (Dec 29, 2009)

how in the crap did you see that fish in that muddy water very nice though my applause:clap


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Great shot! I always wanted to go bow hunting for sheepies. Looks like alotta fun.


----------

